# Yorkshire Meet - 26th Sep 2013 (Castleford/Xscape)



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Meet up 19:30 at Xscape in Castleford, then a livley cruise off to somewhere to eat.










Directions to Xscape are available here: http://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire/key-info/directions/

We tend to meet the opposite end of the main car park facing Xscape (near to KFC), just look out of the other TT''s


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Am I allowed?! :?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Atom1 said:


> Am I allowed?! :?


Of course, so long as you bring your picnic hamper :lol:


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

And driving goggles lol.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ill come along no doubt. whats the plan shaun?


----------



## the stig (Sep 7, 2013)

hi guys I am up for this meet,i pop to the escape on a regular basis anyway would be nice to meet like mined peeps so hopefully see ya all there 

The Stig............


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> ill come along no doubt. whats the plan shaun?


I'm planning on going to Cadwell Park again that day (taking the new Toy for a spin) :roll: u fancy it?

Thinking of Wetherby Waler (Wetherby) for TT meet destination.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

the stig said:


> hi guys I am up for this meet,i pop to the escape on a regular basis anyway would be nice to meet like mined peeps so hopefully see ya all there
> 
> The Stig............


Look forward to seeing u Stig


----------



## the stig (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah you will see me for sure how manys signed up for this meet dont want it to b just me and thee any more takers for this shout up no if ya cud pretty please with cherrys on.........

whats your new toy fella ? ? ?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Count me in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I wont be going to cadwell Shaun, sorry. What this new toy?

Ive just got my car back on the road after the prop incident, so will be keeping it in once piece for now. Hope you have a good time at cadwell, im jealous!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Bought an S1 Elise for track days.










Still got the TT though


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Any luck finding a kit car Brad?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Any luck finding a kit car Brad?


I love how casually you buy an Elise after one track day... Must have made an impression on you haha!

Well the plan at the moment is to buy a house, we have one we are trying to move on at the moment. Once in there, next year I'll start a kit car. Currently looking at a selection of AC Cobra's, likely to be a 1 tonne car or less with a V8 ranging from 5.7L - 7.0L. 450+bhp  The seven style cars like Caterhams and MK Indys look ace too, but the engines dont excite me, rather have a growling V engine than a singing motorbike engine.

The debatable issue is which manufacturer to go for, as some chassis arent the best handling. Basically you get what you pay for :?

Im going to a kit car show at Blyton next saturday if you fancy it? All sorts there and about 30 manufacturers, of which 2 are probably my chosen Cobra suppliers.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I enjoyed the track day lots - just frustrated that my DSG wasn't responding to the downshifts quick enough - sometimes not at all!

I was gonna buy a QS for the track and mod it up, until I realised that I could get something would handle much better for less :roll:

Always fancied a Lotus - you only live once aye 

Sorry can't do next Sat as I am out on my 40th - not that I am having a mid life crisis honest :wink:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Haha good for you Shaun! Have fun, ill see you in a few weeks.

You coming in TT or Lotus Flower?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Bought an S1 Elise for track days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beutie, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Haha good for you Shaun! Have fun, ill see you in a few weeks.
> 
> You coming in TT or Lotus Flower?


TT of course :wink:


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Bought an S1 Elise for track days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always wanted one of these!! Nice one Shaun!

I'll be there so count me in 

James


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry guys, going to have to bail. Last minute moving house job Thursday and Friday.

Will certainly see you next month.

Shaun, hope you have fun at Cadwell and it's quiet for you.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Apologies I will have to bail too. Working late unfortunately but hope to see you next month.

Have a good evening.


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> Sorry guys, going to have to bail. Last minute moving house job Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Will certainly see you next month.
> 
> Shaun, hope you have fun at Cadwell and it's quiet for you.


Same here guys.
Sorry for the short notice. It is my first time since a month I have a chance to look at the forum actually.
Just came back from Crete and in the preparation for a Portugal trip atm.
Definitely will join you next month.


----------

